# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Hugs for chantellabella!

## Teddy

> Hi Teddy, 
> 
> Could you please virtual hug chantellabella? She's absolutely fantastic and I think we are all lucky to have her as part of this community. 
> 
> Thanks!



I agree!  :Hug:  for Cindy!

----------


## QuietCalamity

Ditto!  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

Indeed  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

A koala hug for Cindy!!  :Celebrate:   :koala:   :Hug:

----------


## Skippy

Hugzzzzzzz for Cindy!  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Wow! Thank you guys. I really mean it. I just came home from a long day at work and well, I truly needed this.  :group hug: 

Thank you. You guys are awesome! 

And believe me...................I'm so very lucky to have friends like you.

----------


## Coffee

:Heart:

----------


## Sagan

:Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 







> 



 :group hug:  Right back at ya, dear friends. 

And Coffee.............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I've missed you.  :Hug:

----------


## Trendsetter

:Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



My football friend!!  :Hug:

----------


## Skippy

Hawhaw! Even moaaaaaaar hugs to ya!  :Hug: 
I'm generous wit' the hugs and cheer as I'm a happy lil [BEEP] today.  ::D:  I'll post in inspiration sec why. WHEEEE!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Couldn't agree more  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Couldn't agree more







> Hawhaw! Even moaaaaaaar hugs to ya! 
> I'm generous wit' the hugs and cheer as I'm a happy lil [BEEP] today.  I'll post in inspiration sec why. WHEEEE!



Great big hugs to you guys also.  ::): 

 :Hug:

----------


## Member11

Agreed  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Agreed



Jerry!!!  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Cindy  :Heart:   :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

More hugs  :Heart:

----------


## Ironman

Six days late, but awesome all the same

 :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Six days late, but awesome all the same



Thank you, Ironman.  ::):  

And  :Hug:  to you for helping me so much during football season. You're awesome.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm late for this but still want to send her a big hug!  :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

Another  :Hug:  and because hers is huge, a  :Heart:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Another  and because hers is huge, a







> I'm late for this but still want to send her a big hug!



You guys are very sweet.  :Hug:  back at ya both!

----------

